# New Moderators!



## AnaSCI (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome Grim and Magnus as AnaSCI's newest Moderators


----------



## BigBob (Mar 2, 2015)

Very Good Bro's. Good News.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 2, 2015)

That's great news


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 2, 2015)

hell yeah.


----------



## Sully (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 2, 2015)

Two great guys!  Congrats!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks fellas,  what a shock!  Felt like this when i found out. 

Lattimer Makes Starting Defense: [ame]http://youtu.be/bsFBYq_h_J0[/ame]


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 2, 2015)

:sSp_clangrats:


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome guys to have representing the board, great additions!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm honored to be in such good company.  Thank you guys!


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats to the proven trusted brothers coming on as Mods.
Excellent choices..
Thanks, T.............


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 2, 2015)

Well deserved. Congrats to both of you guys


----------



## Akamai (Mar 2, 2015)

Excellent choices!

Ak


----------



## MattG (Mar 2, 2015)

Congratulations brothers! Definitely two great dudes worthy of Mod status :headbang:


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 3, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> Welcome Grim and Magnus as AnaSCI's newest Moderators



Great additions to ANASCI!
CONGRATS to Grim and Magnus.


----------



## Lavey (Mar 3, 2015)

congrats guys!


----------



## slide (Mar 3, 2015)

Hmm...Never heard of them???....

Congrats guys...solid choice(s)!

-s


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Thanks fellas,  what a shock!  Felt like this when i found out.
> 
> Lattimer Makes Starting Defense: http://youtu.be/bsFBYq_h_J0



I always laugh my head off watching that one, nice pick brother!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 3, 2015)

congrats guys! time to post more porn to keep u guys busy !! LOL!


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 3, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lattimer Makes Starting Defense:



Been a long time so actually decided to watch that movie tonight


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 3, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> Been a long time so actually decided to watch that movie tonight



Lol,  I'm watching it right now!  The full length movie is on YouTube.  Forgot all the great one liners Alvin Mack had.


----------



## kubes (Mar 3, 2015)

Congrats brothers!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 3, 2015)

d2r2ddd said:


> congrats guys! time to post more porn to keep u guys busy !! LOL!


Make sure you only post it in the contest thread.   LOL

Anyways, congratulations Grimm and Magnus


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 3, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Make sure you only post it in the contest thread.   LOL
> 
> Anyways, congratulations Grimm and Magnus


Shit I'm gonna strategically start placing nudes throughout the board to keep them busy for a while


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 3, 2015)

Congrats fellas.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2015)

Phoe, just strategically place them in my PMs.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 3, 2015)

Well deserved positions! These guys will be good for the place.

Good call admin!

CG


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 3, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Shit I'm gonna strategically start placing nudes throughout the board to keep them busy for a while



Best scavenger hunt ever!


----------



## Lavey (Mar 3, 2015)

When I 1st saw this thread New Moderators the first 2 names that came to me were Magnus & Grim. To my surprise both of you were chosen. Not been here long but that's who I would have chosen.
Congrats you two kids! 

I plan to drain you both for more knowledge & help along the way. Just for the record Its nice to get help from others without having to kiss ass like another board similar to this one...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2015)

Lavey said:


> When I 1st saw this thread New Moderators the first 2 names that came to me were Magnus & Grim. To my surprise both of you were chosen. Not been here long but that's who I would have chosen.
> Congrats you two kids!
> 
> *I plan to drain you both for more knowledge & help along the way*. Just for the record Its nice to get help from others without having to kiss ass like another board similar to this one...



I'm sure to return the favor brother.  LOL  Thanks so much for your confidence and if I can be so bold to speak for my brother Magnus, we're here 1000% for you guys and this community, our home.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Mar 4, 2015)

This is great news, congrats you guys!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lavey said:


> When I 1st saw this thread New Moderators the first 2 names that came to me were Magnus & Grim. To my surprise both of you were chosen. Not been here long but that's who I would have chosen.
> Congrats you two kids!
> 
> I plan to drain you both for more knowledge & help along the way. Just for the record Its nice to get help from others without having to kiss ass like another board similar to this one...



Thanks brother,  it means a lot!  Like grim said,  we're here to help!:headbang:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 5, 2015)

I didn't even notice your titles till seeing this. Great news... couldn't have happened to 2 better guys. Well done. Don't ban me


----------



## Marshall (Mar 5, 2015)

Good dudes, good choice, no question !


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 6, 2015)

Well deserved gents!

Hawk


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Mar 7, 2015)

Contrats guys.


----------



## jigga (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## thebrick (Mar 16, 2015)

A+ to the board. Great guys.


----------



## aaron713 (Mar 16, 2015)

Congrats Bros


----------

